# I had to put Lucy Down......



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

I had to put Lucy down today.
She may have been just a rat or Snake food for some of you, But Still she was a pet, And no I'm not going to feed her to my Boa. I know why waste a good meal for nothing.

It was a hard call to make but I don't like to see any animal suffer, I think she had a stroke last night cause whe I check up on her today she wasn't in it completely, She just laid there on the floor and shooked, She didn't even try to wander away from me.
I know I did the right thing, But I will miss her.


----------



## erialc (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Icicle, it's so hard to loose any of our pets 

R.I.P Lucy


----------



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

real sorry to hear that, had to put our rat, Rosie, down a year or so ago, was heartbreaking. RIP.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Im sorry too. When my Rat Lara had to be put to sleep, i cried for days - everybody thought i was mad. But she was not just a Rat - she was my best friend!!


----------



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## clozet (Mar 17, 2008)

sorry to hear this, RIP


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

You have my sympathies, I lost a guinea pig last year. She died of a violent chest infection.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i used to have 2 hairless rats and rats make great little pets. im really sorry for your loss.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank You All


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

RIP Lucy, adorable little ratty :flrt:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Yes RIP little one, she was your pet at the end of the day and I totally understand why you couldn't feed her to the snakes-I couldn't!! Poor love and poor you too. Take care.x


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

R.I.P Lucy!


----------



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you all for the Kind words.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

R.I.P. lil Lucy.


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

r.i.p lucy


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.I.P 

Alex


----------



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

Again Thanks All.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I know how you feel, im 13 now and i got my first pet (apart from a goldfish) was a guinea pig called rustie who i had since i was 8, died this year he'd been through it all, the chicken pox, first kiss:blush: (yes, not with rustie) and well 5 years of my life, it was a big kick in the stomach when he past R.I.P Rustie. I have a huge pic of me and him on my bedroom wall now.:flrt:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

R.I.P Lucy 

bet shes having fun with all the other little ats in heaven


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

jakeelvin123 said:


> I know how you feel, im 13 now and i got my first pet (apart from a goldfish) was a guinea pig called rustie who i had since i was 8, died this year he'd been through it all, the chicken pox, first kiss:blush: (yes, not with rustie) and well 5 years of my life, it was a big kick in the stomach when he past R.I.P Rustie. I have a huge pic of me and him on my bedroom wall now.:flrt:


Aww R.I.P Rustie


----------



## rat rescue (Jun 16, 2008)

she was loved she's happy playing now with 100z of ratties i no its hard but you did the best thing. rip little one


----------

